
Google Workers Protest Plans for Censored Search in China - PretzelFisch
https://www.npr.org/2018/11/27/671123903/we-re-taking-a-stand-google-workers-protest-plans-for-censored-search-in-china
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18542830](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18542830).

------
gowld
More comment traction at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18542597](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18542597)

